# Police officer stabbed at Michigan airport



## Kraut783 (Jun 21, 2017)

Airport Police Officer (Lieutenant) stabbed by Canadian who flew into Flint Airport. Stabbed Officer in back and neck, Officer stable and not in critical condition.

Watching live briefing now. Apparently subject yelled "Allah Akbar" before stabbing Officer.

Bishop Airport attack: Police officer stabbed in Flint, Michigan - CNN.com

Fast recovery to Officer.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2017)

This will be an interesting case to follow as the facts continue to come in.


----------

